# Festool Kapex, is it worth the price?



## Bertha

Thank you for this objective review. I've always thought the Kapex fit two markets: 1) a very specific one like you describe and 2) those that simply want the most expensive tool around. The footprint and rear clearance would make it a consideration inmy very small shop. However, you lose a lot of the features you paid for when you keep it in a static location. It sounds like this saw works very well for your application and is thus worth every penny. Thanks again for this review of a quality tool.


----------



## roman

other blades will fit but they charge you a few bucks (pending where you buy them) for the 30 mm bore.


----------



## RogerM

Excellent review of the Kapex. I have used one for over two years and am totally satisfied with it. I bought it primarily for the small footprint and the limited rear clearance needed to mount it. Pricey, yes but very reliable and extremely accurate. By the way, the Festool blades for this saw are a little over ten inches in diameter.


----------



## Tycoch

Absolutely worth the price


----------

